# GeForce GTX 660 Ti driver



## tubbs (Apr 9, 2021)

Comming form Ubuntu I'm now trying to set up a working freebsd system. I have managed to install xorg and I have dwm as windowmanager.
The graphics looks kind of fuzzy so I guess that has to do with the graphics driver. I have an old graphics card specs below.


Graphics:  Device-1: NVIDIA GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti] driver: vgapci
Display: server: X.Org 1.20.9 driver: vesa unloaded: modesetting resolution: 1920x1080
OpenGL: renderer: llvmpipe (LLVM 10.0.1 256 bits) v: 4.5 Mesa 20.2.3

I cant really find drivers other than on the nvidia page so I downloaded the drivers form there and in the readme it says
that I should run "make install" but then the error below occurs and I have no idea where to go from here.

/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk" line 16: Unable to locate the kernel source tree. Set SYSDIR to override

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2021)

Install x11/nvidia-driver.


----------



## tubbs (Apr 11, 2021)

I have installed the nvidia driver I believe. How can I tell if it is active? Thanks


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 11, 2021)

You can see with `kldstat` if the nvidia kernel module have been loaded or not.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2021)

tubbs said:


> How can I tell if it is active?


Look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------

